# من اجمل السيارات الامريكية، سيارة افالون 2013 Toyota Avalon XLE



## cars102 (15 أغسطس 2014)

​*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*يسعد مؤسسة بوابة المصدر لاستيراد جميع السيارات والشاحنات والمعدات الثقيله بانواعها*
*ان تقدم لكم احد العروض المميزه*
*عرض سيارة *Toyota Avalon XLE
*الموديل: *2013
*حالة السيارة : مستعملة*
*تواجد السيارة : امريكا*
VIN: 4T1BK1EB6DU024753 
عداد المسافات: 39230 
نقل: أوتوماتيك 
اسطوانات المحرك: 6 سلندر 
ناقل الحركة: غير محدد 
الوقود المستخدم: بنزين 
اللون الخارجي: SILVER 
اللون الداخلي: GRY 
النوع الداخلي: جلد 
شكل الجسم: سيدان 
الأبواب: 4 
الصوت: غير محدد 
العلوي نمط: هارد توب
*درجة النظافة:*90
*السعر: ريال سعودى ( لا يشمل الجمرك)*
*للتواصل مرسلتنا على*
*[email protected]*
*او التواصل مع *
*ابو عقاب واتساب 0546878989*
*“ابو وسام”




0019546878989*

*زياره موقعنا*
*www.fromusatoksa.com*
*ارجوا مراعاة فرق التوقيت بين السعودية وامريكا لذا نرجوا ان يكون الاتصال من بعد صلاة العشاء الى الفجر بتوقيت السعودية "*
*معلومات اضافية =*
*السياره نظيفه خاليه من الصدمات والحوادث*
*السيارة موجودة بأمريكا وتصل حسب الطلب … مدة وصول السيارة من 45 – 60 يوم من تاريخ الشراء وتوقيع العقد لدينا بالمؤسسة . العقد المبرم سيضمن السيارة من حيث البودي والماكينة والجير والد فرنس الجمرك 5 % من قيمة السياره*

*للمزيد *
*تويتر*
*https://twitter.com/ExporterGate*
* او منتدنا *
*http://fromusatoksa.com/forum/forum.php*

*او الفيس *

*[FONT=&amp]https://www.facebook.com/exportergate?ref=hl[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&amp] [/FONT]*













​ Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------

